# Mr



## Mahlomola Chiloane (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi bimmerfest team I'm new here and from south Africa thanks for accepting me as one of your member I have a BMW 118i and when I acceleration the car over 3000rpm a warning light of drivetrain continue journey at moderate speed full performance not available but the engine is runing smooth it's a BMW F20 118i please help


----------

